# Amors



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Does anybody have any good ideas other than netting or draining how to get amors out of a pond...Thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Two easy ones come to mind; catch or shoot.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Two easy ones come to mind; catch or shoot.


I want to transfer them to another pond so shooting isnt a option. What would be the bait of choice for catching ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If you feed pellets they'll eat dough balls made from pellets. I've caught them on the dough balls, by seining and once on a dry fly. I've heard of people using dandelion flowers too. 

I wouldn't bother trying to move them. They're only $10 each and 4 per acre is plenty. They are also more effective when they're small than when they get large.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice looking fish. I was called to remove several out of a pond and they ranged from 25 lbs. to the biggest being 60 lbs. I removed them by means of a bow and arrow.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

throw out a buncth of dog food and then put a piece of dog food on your hook. You catch them by the loads. Might atract other fish though too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If you feed pellets they'll eat dough balls made from pellets. I've caught them on the dough balls, by seining and once on a dry fly. I've heard of people using dandelion flowers too.
> 
> I wouldn't bother trying to move them. They're only $10 each and 4 per acre is plenty. They are also more effective when they're small than when they get large.[/IMG]



It's true, get them started on feed and they are really easy to catch... pretty skittish but with some patients you can do it.... maybe I sneak around at work from time to catch them  For vegetation control small Amur's are better, think of teenagers besides a few other choice things they like, they eat a lot!

4 per acre? Eh, respectfully disagree with that. Every pond is different some, heck some don't need any. Some 25 an acre won't cut it. A lot of factors at play here and it really boils down to on nutrient loads, the plankton bloom or lack there of, and the type of vegetation you're dealing with. For your average pond in Ohio, if you want to it to be completely vegetation free I'de recommend 8 per acre. If you're watershed is remotley small and the watershed that feeds it relativley nutrient free (not a cow pasture or something) you can get away with 1-4 easily.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys !!
These are all 20lb + fish i thought that the bigger the better. I will leave them alone and buy some youngins !


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

These are just a blast to catch on a flyrod. After weed trimming around pond they will all come up and start going through the floating vegatation. I put a black foam spider on and try to land it in the direction they are sifting through by about a foot in front. (they do spook easily) Dosn't work everytime but enough to make it worthwhile. It's about a 15 min. fight after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's funny you mentioned the fly rod. The first one I ever caught was on a fly rod while fishing for Bluegill.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I bow shoot mine out of my pond every 4-5 years and replace them with young ones.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

only ones i ever caught were that way on 5/6 wt. flyrod.fished a pond back in the 70's - 80's that had some big ones.i just tied on a dry fly cast into their path while they were feeding on the clippings like tightline.what a blast


----------

